# Hello from SoCal



## Skelloween (Jan 16, 2011)

Greetings everyone,
30 something fiend that has had a passion for Halloween, Haunts, and Horror since as far back as I can remember. Passion is understated. Its more of obsession. I look forward to sharing some of my props and designs for future props with you all, and look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome!
Nice to have another SoCal haunter in the group. I'm sure you'll fit right in!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome and I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your Halloween props.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Skelloween!


----------



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Greetings!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Looking forward to seeing some of you props and ideas.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome we down in temecula good to have you


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Moxley Manor (Jan 19, 2011)

Skelloween said:


> Greetings everyone,
> 30 something fiend that has had a passion for Halloween, Haunts, and Horror since as far back as I can remember. Passion is understated. Its more of obsession. I look forward to sharing some of my props and designs for future props with you all, and look forward to seeing yours.


Hey Skelloween. Welcome to the forum.


----------

